# Mark your calenders UNC Chat with the Experts



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIUNC Center for Functional GI &Motility disorders to introduce or reintroduce you to the Center's on-line"Chat with the "Experts." This month's topic is "New Treatments in IBSDisorder" If you or your patients have an interest in this topic, the linktothe chatroom is on the Center's home page www.med.unc.edu/ibs. The chat roomwill open on January 13 at 7:45 8PM Eastern Standard Time. We hope that you will join us this month at 7:45 EST and take this excellentopportunity to learn more about:"New Treatments in IBS Disorder",Douglas A. Drossman, co-director of the will be presenting on this month'stopic.Enter the chat room on January 13th from our Center's web page: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ Dr. Drossman is Co-director of the Center and Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry at UNC-CH. He established a program of research in functional gastrointestinal disorders at UNC more than 25 years ago and has published more than 350 books, articles, and abstracts relating to epidemiology, psychosocial and quality of life assessment,design of treatment trials, and outcomes of research in gastrointestinal disorders. Dr. Drossman received his MD degree from Albert Einstein College of Medicine in 1970 and completed his medical residency at the University of North Carolina School of Medicine and NYU-Bellevue Medical Center. After his residency, he subspecialized in psychosocial (psychosomatic) medicine at the University of Rochester School of Medicine and in Gastroenterology at the University of North Carolina in 1976-1978. He is currently Professor of Medicine in Psychiatry at UNC.As the medical director of the Center, Dr. Drossman sees patients in the functional GI and motility clinic and precepts GI fellows and visiting gastroenterologists to help develop their clinical skills in treating patients. He also facilitates the learning of medical faculty, psychiatry residents, and medical students, on how to provide biopsychosocial care to patients with functional GI disorders.Dr. Drossman has an active research program, which relates to the clinical, epidemiological, psychosocial, and treatment aspects of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). He has developed and validated several assessment measures, which are used worldwide for clinical research. Recently he began looking at brain imaging (fMRI) in functional bowel to determine if the reported changes in the brain are responsive to treatment. He also consults with several pharmaceutical and governmental agencies regarding treatment trials. He was responsible for organizing the Functional Brain Gut Research Group as a special interest section within the American Gastroenterological Association, chairs the ROME committee, and is a past president of the American Psychosomatic Society. Dr. Drossman sits on the Board of Directors and is Chair of the Scientific Advisory Board and the Awards Committee of the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders. He also sits on the board for the medical website Medscape Gastroenterology. Dr. Drossman chaired the 1999 Digestive Health Initiative on Functional GI Disorders ï¿½ sponsored by the American Digestive Health Foundation. He was the recipient of the 1999 Janssen Award for Clinical Research in Digestive Disease.In 2001, Dr. Drossman was appointed Associate Editor of Gastroenterology, the official journal of the American Gastroenterological Association and in 2003 became chair of the Nerve-Gut Council of the American Gastroenterological Association. He received the prestigious Research Scientist Award for Clinical Research presented by the Functional Brain-Gut Research Group at Digestive Disease Week in Atlanta. Dr. Drossman is also involved in teaching the evaluation and management of patients with complex GI problems or difficult-to-diagnose conditions. He completed the AGA Clinical Teaching Project on IBS (unit 13), and the AGA GI Teaching Project on IBS-II. He is editor of the Manual of GI Procedures (now in its third edition), and Rome II: The Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders, 2nd Edition and has been appointed Senior Editor of the book, Rome III Committees with the book, Rome III, to be published in 2006.Dr. Drossman's educational and clinical interests in the psychosocial/behavioral aspects of patient care was a natural path to his developing a series of videotapes to teach physicians and other health professionals how to administer an effective interview, carry out a psychosocial assessment, and enhance the patient-doctor relationship (available through the Center). He has taught numerous US and European workshops on this topic, was the chair of the Physician-Patient Relations Committee of the American College of Gastroenterology from 1994 - 1996, and is a charter fellow of the American Academy on Physicians and Patients, a consortium of physicians which teaches these skills to medical school faculty. Dr. Drossman is considered a world authority in the field of (IBS), functional disorders, and on physician-patient communications. He presents at numerous national and international meetings throughout the year. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/drossman.htm


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Will there be a transcript? I'm busy that night. Perhaps if there won't, someone could be kind enough to save the transcript themselves?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, sorry they don't keep transcripts and you can't actually save them. Hopefully you will be able to make it another time. There will be more.I will try to remember the highlights if I can make it, I am not sure yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

They're actually going to have another public forum? This is good. I will make every effort to be there.Thank you for the heads-up, Shawn...







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is tomorrow night, just fyi.


----------

